# Frozen embryo adoption



## poppet42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me about their experinces with frozen embryo adoption? I am hoping to go to Vistahermosa in Alicante, has anyone been there. 
I've tried on the Spanish clinic boards but no answer.

Thanks
poppet


----------

